# Tetris



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

I finally got a copy of Tengen's "Tetris".... WAY better music and graphics (not to mention 2-player mode) than the Nintendo sanctioned version everybody had.

8-BIT 4EVER! So what if you can only have 26 colors at a time?


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Tetris is a game that will never go away,I remember playing it on the first gameboy and was hooked. There have been countless adaptions of this game, so IMO Tetris will be around in some form or another forever.


----------



## GeemanSeven (Jun 29, 2011)

A "classic" Tetris tournament was held last year out in LA - they used the old NES version (not the Tengen one though). I'd agree that the Tengen version is superior - if I remember correctly, I believe they had a 2 player co-op mode, that was wild!


----------



## wado1942 (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, two player mode and no Tchaikovsky.


----------

